# Crappie fishermen ?



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't often fish for crappie and when I do target them it is normally in moving water but occasionally I fish local spillways, (normally targeting saugeye) and it seems the average size of the crappie I catch has increased substantially over the last few seasons. Most of the spillways I fish are on lakes with a 10" limit, ------ in your opinion has this 10" rule had much impact on crappie size in the lakes you fish ? To me it looks like the size limit has improved the quality of crappie ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Definitely has helped... years ago , Ceasars Creek started the 9” size limit... and i have noticed a marked improvement in size AND numbers of Crappies.

this spring has been absolutely phenomenal, in my opinion. on the last day of our camp out ..Four of us in,my boat, put over 90 fish in the live well before noon… And not a single fish was under 10 inches... I can’t remember when the last time I saw quality like that come from Caesars . typically, the norm is to catch 10 fish and be able to keep two or three .


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I have noticed a much better keeper ratio in the past couple years as well.


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

I think you misspoke and meant to say 9". No 10" minimum crappie size on any Ohio lakes to my knowledge.

I can't really answer your question as I've only focused on crappie fishing the last couple years. I can say however, for CC, I would agree average overall size has been good. Not too many complaints here. In particular, I've noticed most the blacks have some hefty shoulders on'm.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

brandonw said:


> I think you misspoke and meant to say 9". No 10" minimum crappie size on any Ohio lakes to my knowledge.
> 
> I can't really answer your question as I've only focused on crappie fishing the last couple years. I can say however, for CC, I would agree average overall size has been good. Not too many complaints here. In particular, I've noticed most the blacks have some hefty shoulders on'm.


Over 9 is 10 to me


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

i agree..even though it wasn't a great spring for me (due to weather and work). overall size was better for me. and that was at acton where there is a 9 inch limit.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Overall I'd have to say I have seen an improvement in the size of crappies in the last few years but I will say I'm not real sure it's helped as much at East Fork. Even though we have caught some nice fish at EF it still it seems the dink to keeper ratio is still out of wack. Even Cowan which has no size limit, it seems to have improved size of fish too. I think more and more people I've talked to over the years have gone to a personal 10" size limit even before the state moved in to make the mandatory 9" limit so maybe that's helped as well.

Lately I've been wondering if the size limit is the best thing for improving these fisheries. I often wonder if maybe having a reduced creel limit would maybe be better. I think 30 fish is way too high and would be more in favor of a 15 or 20 fish quantity limit with no size restriction. Right now all the pressure is on the bigger fish and all the dinks go back in the lake. If we had a fish limit and people wanted to keep 7" or 8" as part of their limit, I think I'd be okay with it.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> a personal 10" size limit


 that goes for me too.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about a size limit helping the size of the overall crappie population of a lake, I think size is influenced more on the forage and fishing pressure. Case in point as most of you guys know I fish Acton often, for past few years most of the crappie you would catch would be in the 8-9" range and very thin, also for a couple years the shad spawn wasnt very good, once we had a couple years of decent shad spawns the crappie are now much healthier looking and a big variety of sizes. Another thing to thonk about is the life span of a crappie here, if they dont feed in grow in the first few years, they should be thinned out in my opinion. I personally try not to keep fish smaller than 10" but I feel the short fish should be harvested too.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

crappie4me said:


> that goes for me too.


Same foe me and my BIL. Plus, we'll usually shut it down with 15-20 in the basket. We might keep fishing in case a 14" or 15" monster decides to bite, b ut anything smaller gets thrown back. 20 fish a lot of cleaning and a lot of nice fillets in the freezer.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

East frk is one of the spillways I rarely fish( no saugeye) and when I do I normally throw a fly to large for crappie but I do see many caught and it does appear the size is on average smaller than some other lakes, seems odd because of the number of shad in EF, that lake is loaded with shad, I would think fish there would grow to extreme size with all the available forage but as Tom and Crappiedude point out there are lots of variables and no two lakes are the same but it does appear the 9" rule "helps" at least some lakes.
Maybe lake to lake site specific regulations by Odnr is the way to go in the future ? ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry for the bad pic, but it seems the dnr is interested in what Crappie guys think, in case you cant make it out, its a survey asking if you are satisfied with the size, quanity and size regulations, i picked up this one at the ramp at Acton and am pleased that they are concerned.









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

F Y I due to the flooding theres a hot shallow crappie bite evergreens in front of Magruder hosp.


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

I've seen more guys catching quality crappie in the last few years out of CC and it's made me want to put my bass fishing poles away and give it a try.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ARNfishin said:


> I've seen more guys catching quality crappie in the last few years out of CC and it's made me want to put my bass fishing poles away and give it a try.


 Looks like I gave up on the crappie fishing at the wrong time also, still enjoy a trip on occasion , maybe I'll try catching a few this fall, I like being on the lakes after draw down-- except for the fact that I feel like I'm bugging the ducks hunters 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

garhtr said:


> Looks like I gave up on the crappie fishing at the wrong time also, still enjoy a trip on occasion , maybe I'll try catching a few this fall, I like being on the lakes after draw down-- except for the fact that I feel like I'm bugging the ducks hunters
> Good luck and good fishing


I know crappie fishing is good in the spring, good after draw down too? That'd be a great time for me to try it out this year. And an excuse to buy more fishing gear!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ARNfishin said:


> I know crappie fishing is good in the spring, good after draw down to ?


I don't crappie fish too much in the fall but I go occasionally, as the water temps drop the bite can be excellent especially evenings ( for me) and the fish will be surprisingly shallow at times.
I see a ton of people catching fish when I'm hunting and many on this forum fish pretty much all winter-- weather permitting of course.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

garhtr said:


> I don't crappie fish too much in the fall but I go occasionally, as the water temps drop the bite can be excellent especially evenings ( for me) and the fish will be surprisingly shallow at times.
> I see a ton of people catching fish when I'm hunting and many on this forum fish pretty much all winter-- weather permitting of course.
> Good luck and good fishing


I catch crappie all year by trolling, but this time of year im concentrating on post spawn bass and panfish

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Fall fishing can beat springtime some seasons depending on how long weather patterns stay stable.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> I think 30 fish is way too high


 i couldn't agree more


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I’m not too much into fall crappie in October and November because I spend too much time in a tree stand. 
Towards the end of November I start fishing again. 
I will fish until ice forces me off the lake. This is my favorite time of year to fish for crappie.


----------



## fishnisfun (Apr 16, 2012)

crappie4me said:


> i couldn't agree more


There have been many posts and articles written about East Fork Lake. I have fished EFL since it was impounded. The size of the average crappie has clearly dropped over the last year. I fished the Fall period last year and was very disappointed. Been fishing other lakes to make up for EFL. DNR is concerned also. Talked with a DNR officer who mentioned overfishing as a reason for the lack of bigger fish. Have to agree. I would support lower creel limits and bigger size limit also. I have the self imposed 10" minimum as others have mentioned. And with all the connectivity available, the creation of an app just for EFL fishing, and the lack of keeper fish, it will be some time before EFL returns to what was perceived as normal.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I think water quality probably has a lot to to with fish quality and E-frks water is likely not as good as some of the other lakes (Imo) and not too much can be done about that short term. 
What are your thoughts on fish becoming overpopulated and stunted if limits are reduced ? With the number of fish taken from lakes like CC and Paint it's hard for me to believe overfishing is a major concern-
(but I'm no biologist) although I do see the point of only the mature fish being targeted with a 10" minimum. 
Slot limit on some lakes ? 15 fish over 10 " and 15 under ? A million possibilities , what'll work best on your lake ?
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep... 30 fish limit might need to be changed on some lakes if appropriate... I don’t think that’s too much to ask for ...but definitely not Ceasars. I was able to catch limits of 10 and11 inch fish in every corner of that lake this spring ( I did not necessarily keep every limit though…) A 10 inch size limit would be absolutely wonderful state wide for crappie,( it’s just my personal preference to keep fish 10 inches or larger ) but I understand that could lead to an overpopulation problem.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

9Left said:


> it’s just my personal preference to keep fish 10 inches or larger )


Looks like 10"is the minimum for many anglers, It does seem like a shame to keep those 9" fish, at least where I fish they just don't seem to have the shoulders the 10" and up fish have. The same for saugeye, until they get to 17" or 18" they are just to skinny imo.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Don’t get me wrong, garhtr... if we have a lousy year and I am only catching 9 inch fish ( which has happened in the past) I am absolutely not above keeping them in order to have a good fish fry…


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

9Left said:


> Don’t get me wrong, garhtr... if we have a lousy year and I am only catching 9 inch fish ( which has happened in the past) I am absolutely not above keeping them in order to have a good fish fry…


There's always Wbss/Saugeye to save the day !  
Good luck and good fishing !


----------

